# Best big egg layer/city bird



## badidea04 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello, I was wondering what the best biggest egg laying city chicken is. I also have some silkie chickens as well. I just would like to have some huge eggs with them being quiet and close to the city appropriate. 
Thanks, Jake


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Red star - red sex linked - cinnamon queen. All the same deal and are great egg layers of huge brown eggs. . Good hens too and as career girls will likely never go broody.


----------



## Marengoite (Jul 11, 2012)

We got some Golden Comets from Mt. Healthy last year. Lay the biggest eggs and are the quietest hens we have. Meyer sells Golden Buff. Same thing. They'll lay nice brown eggs for you all year long if you keep the lights on for them and they are easy to raise and keep.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

For Volume of laying....and most efficient "Feed-Conversion"....it's difficult to beat Pearl Leghorns that lay white eggs.
This is where most Grocery-Store eggs originate.
For Brown Eggs....White Rock or Barred Rock, Rhode Island Red, and I also like Buff Orpingtons. Another GOOD Brown Egg layer is Black Australorp. The Red Sex-Links and Black Sex-Links are good layers also.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

One Blk Australorps are the quietest layers, and sweet and gentle.


----------

